

Viral Pockets - flyingyeti
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2010/12/viral-pockets.html

======
ericflo
I've seen this phenomenon before and it really is fascinating. I was not able
to ever capitalize on it, but I hope someone else is is able to better dissect
it, study it, and post about it.

~~~
britta
Duncan Watts ([http://www.amazon.com/Six-Degrees-Science-Connected-
Age/dp/0...](http://www.amazon.com/Six-Degrees-Science-Connected-
Age/dp/0393041425)) wrote about this kind of thing in a clear and interesting
way.

------
BluePoints
Wouldn't individuals with 'hi' Karma on Hacker News count?

